# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oedogonium.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches subo una Oedogonium que he recogido en una fuente de Sevilla.

Primero una foto dijéramos en vivo..



Una en campo claro.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (06-sep-2017),Jonasino (07-sep-2017),Los terrines (06-sep-2017),perdiguera (06-sep-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

¿Éso es lo que yo he llamado toda la vida ova?

----------

frfmfrfm (07-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

He puesto la foto del bote para que pudierais ver el alga, hay muchas variedades y la mejor manera de reconocer es el micro.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros he abierto este tema solo por estas dos fotos, están realizadas en contraste de fases y con distintos aumentos.
Las Oedogonium son un alga verde filamentosa y puede flotar libremente o adheridas a plantas.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fy9fl0l0j20dnaq/2.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zpv74p3bf50va05/1.jpg?dl=0

Subo los enlaces al no poder subir las fotos, merece la pena !!!!

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-sep-2017),HUESITO (10-sep-2017),Jonasino (11-sep-2017),Los terrines (09-sep-2017)

----------

